# Plug & Play or pnp



## John79605 (Feb 10, 2007)

Some radios are described as Plug & Play. Some are pnp. If there is a difference, what is the difference?


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

PnP = Plug and Play


----------



## John79605 (Feb 10, 2007)

redfiver said:


> PnP = Plug and Play


Obviously I should have mentioned I'm not retarded and I know Plug & Play is abbreviated pnp. There seems to be something different about the receivers.


----------

